# Master Challenge 2014



## Jimmy Liu (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll quickly upload any news from this competition, let's wait and see!:tu

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=640&schedule=1


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol some of the names that get approved against some that don't...


----------

